# Si eu te rog sa ai grija de tine!



## clementine_915

Hello,

a friend of mine sent me this email to translate it. Unfortunately she didn't realized that this isn't croatian. 
It seems to be bulgarian/rumanian/...
What does it mean?

SI EU TE ROG SA AI GRIJA DE TINE! TE PUP.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## jester.

Ich bin mehr sehr sicher, dass das Rumänisch ist.

Si eu te rog

heißt glaube ich:

Und ich bitte dich


Daher solltest du vielelciht den Titel ändern, um die Rumänen hier anzulocken.


----------



## clementine_915

Oh sorry,

danke Dir für die Korrektur...

Ich weiss nur, dass es NICHT kroatisch ist, mehr leider auch nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

The text should go "Şi eu te rog să ai grijă de tine!"

Here's what I found out:
şi - and
eu - I
te - you(rself)
rog - I beg (1st singular form of "ruga")
să - to
ai - you have (2nd singular form of "avea")
grijă - care
de - about
avea grijă de - to take care for
tine - you

So, this is my solution:
*And I beg you to take care of yourself!*



			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> Daher solltest du vielelciht den Titel ändern, um die Rumänen hier anzulocken.


 
Dafür sind die Moderatoren zuständig.


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Dafür sind die Moderatoren zuständig.



Ich dachte bei seinen eigenen Beiträgen könne man den Titel ändern...


----------



## clementine_915

Super, Danke.
Pass auf Dich auf, also.

Und was heisst: Te pup?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Whodunit

clementine_915 said:
			
		

> Super, Danke.
> Pass auf Dich auf, also.
> 
> Und was heisst: Te pup?
> 
> Danke im Voraus


 
Maybe "I kiss you"/"I'm kissing you"?

Anyway, it would be better to write in English, because not everyone around here speaks German. 



			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> Ich dachte bei seinen eigenen Beiträgen Threads könne man den Titel ändern...


 
Nein, unmöglich.


----------



## parakseno

> *And I beg you to take of yourself!*



Yep that's very good. But in this case I think "şi" is more emphatic, so it would translate as:
"I beg you to take care of yourself, too. Kisses (literally I kiss/'m kissing you".


----------



## Christinne

The translation is more like: " Please take care of you(self)! "


----------



## ThoughtDance

Yes, it's something close to "And I ask you too to take care of yourself. Kisses."


----------



## roxyfoxy

hello everybody, 
i was looking for smth on the internet today and i came across this sentence. now, i'm a romanian and this sentence displayed above is the kind of sentence someone uses in order to express his/her worries about someone else's wellbeing when ending a letter or email. the translation of this sentence from romanian into english, word for word would be "please, take good care of yourself too!!!" as a response to a probably "take care of yourself" aka "ai grija de tine"(romanian). the "si eu" at the beginning is more emphatic, it complements the original wish that is not expressed here, and to which "si eu te rog sa ai grija de tine" is the most natural answer. also in this sentence here, "eu" is the subject and it is stressed by "si" for a more affective response from the person whom  it is addressed to.
the "te pup" words usually stand for "kisses" everybody uses when they end their letters for a loved one/friends. it's a more informal way of ending your letter!!!)


----------

